# Mittels VB auf *.mdb zugreifen



## murdi (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal folgende Frage: 

Ich möchte mehrere Datensätze aus einer Datenbank auslesen, dafür verwende ich derzeit folgenden Code:


```
Public WithEvents sqlConn As Connection
...
..
.

Private Sub Button_Pfadwaehlen_Click()
 
   Set sqlConn = New Connection
sqlConn.Open "Driver=Microsoft Access-Treiber (*.mdb);Data Source= " & Box_DBPfad.Text & ";"
 
   Protokoll ("Ausgewhlten Pfad prfen...")

End Sub
```

Leider wird immer der selbe Fehler ausgegeben:

[Microsoft][ODBC DRIVER MANAGER] Der Datenquellname wurde nicht gefunden und es wurde kein Standarttreiber angegeben..

Also ich weis genau wo die Datei liegt, also denke schon das es der richtige Pfad ist. Muss ich möglicherweise weitere Parameter übergeben ? Oder wo könnte der Fehler noch liegen ?

Danke und einen schönen Nachmittag.
Gruß erik


----------



## murdi (29. Mai 2006)

Mhh, nunja... 

Habe die Lösung gerade gefunden.
Danke trotzdem... wenn sich gerade jemand die Arbeit machen wollte  


```
sqlConn.Open "Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ= " & Box_DBPfad.Text & ";"
```


----------

